# What kind of shark does this?



## T Mack (Jul 11, 2004)

Some guys from here in San Antonio had a successful tuna trip from Port A.
Notice the nice Yellowfin tuna or what is left of it. What kind of shark does that? Size estimates? The fish appears that it would have been about 5 feet long.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

A hungry one..............................later,Dave


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've seen lemons, makos & blacktips all while fishing for tuna. One lemon was ~9 feet and was thinking about snacking on one of my friends (we were spearfishing @ the Midnight Lump).


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've had Makos and blacktips eat tuna(at least when I saw the shark. One year I was tuna fishing and the deckhand gaffed a tuna and had it about 3 feet out of the water when a 7' Mako came flying out of the water going for the tuna. The mako was eye level. Talk about up close and personal!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

All of them if they can catch it.


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

Theres lots of big dusky and silky sharks behind the shrimp boats. Im sure thats were you were at. How did you like the trip with Capt. Tim? Hes a great Capt. and a good guy.


----------



## T Mack (Jul 11, 2004)

Wasn't me. A friend of a friend. But I'd like to...
Thinkin' about it just 10 minutes ago.
Probably worth my puking for 10 hours. Always happens.
Doesn't stop fishing though!

You work on boats? I'd love some reccomendations.
thanks


----------



## 8anbait (Sep 22, 2004)

Ah I see that you decided to bleed that one from the tail lmao. I usually just cut the esophagus and take out the heart but to each his own....


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've got a quarter on it was a tiger. IMHO any biggun will munch a tuna if it's attached to the end of a fishermans line. Sharks are opportunists after all.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

My bet is mako, they are faster and hang out with the yellowfin more often.


----------



## Bigfish_04 (Jun 21, 2004)

It was a nice one!


----------



## 8anbait (Sep 22, 2004)

id say mako


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, infact I work on that boat. The Dolphin Express out of Dolphin Docks in Port A. It is a great fishing boat, and it is the fastest party boat In Port A. Not luxurious, but a great boat to fish on. If you want to go on a good trip book a 12 hour on Wednesday or Sarurday during the day time, and Capt. Tim will put you on some Tuna.


----------



## rick (Oct 5, 2004)

Last time I went tuna fishing, I lost 2 bf to silky sharks...We caught one about 250LBs+ might have have been of of those boogers....rf


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

Dont sweat it rickfishes, that stuff happens regularly behind shrimp boats. Its just when you lose a yellowfin, that you really feel disappointed. There are so many sharks behind those boats, its unreal. We have video of 100's of spinners behind a shrimpboat, and they would eat anything they saw (including eachother). Its a wild world behind a shrimp boat!!!


----------



## Tiburon (Oct 31, 2004)

I know for a fact just by the bite, that it is not a mako. My guess is big silky or even possibly a tiger. Definitely not a mako

-Tibs


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I suspect it was a big hungry SOB, whatever species of shark it was.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Argo... My uncle and I go out on his boat (61') and sometimes spend several days out there Tuna fishing or looking for billfish. I had hooked a bluesuit and he was jumping and giving us a grand old time.. We went to leader him and a Mako hit him so fast it looked like a flash passing by. I'd never seen a shark hit a fish moving like that. As we were pulling up what was left, another flash went by and more of the fish was missing. It was incredible. Fishing for tuna, it could be any kind as mentioned but I tend to go with a mako as they are a deeper water shark and tend to move like lightning. We never could have ID'd him if he had not come up for a third bite. LOL... Just my 0.02. Hell, it could have been Jaws.. LOL


----------



## Tiburon (Oct 31, 2004)

Trust me, I know about Mako's and tuna.... but all I'm saying is that, this bite is clearly not a mako. A mako's bite leaves shreds and tears (due to the shape of its teeth and jaws).... and even more, its a half-moon (completely different than a mako's oval/triangular shape bite)..... I've seen numerous mako bites on tuna thru the past few years, and will promise you, its not a mako. 

Tiburon


----------



## ripalip (Oct 11, 2004)

T Mack: Great pictures, thanks for sharing them, sure makes me want to swim around the shrimp boats. ripalip - Make hook setting an Olympic sport-


----------

